# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  CorelDrawX3 (подробные видеоуроки)

## igor75

DVD 1: 37-мь видео уроков
Архивы по 100 метров

Снимок2.jpg
CorelDraw_DVD1.part01 http://depositfiles.com/files/tcoupvnr6
CorelDraw_DVD1.part02 http://depositfiles.com/files/e1cx85vtj
CorelDraw_DVD1.part03 http://depositfiles.com/files/5nq6l6o21
CorelDraw_DVD1.part04 http://depositfiles.com/files/3yigxv3ov
CorelDraw_DVD1.part05 http://depositfiles.com/files/g8jx7i8kt
CorelDraw_DVD1.part06 http://depositfiles.com/files/vucs0tr1t
CorelDraw_DVD1.part07 http://depositfiles.com/files/vih9uyzpm
CorelDraw_DVD1.part08 http://depositfiles.com/files/y98jkgu6h
CorelDraw_DVD1.part09 http://depositfiles.com/files/5jjw4bli8
CorelDraw_DVD1.part10 http://depositfiles.com/files/bx0ayr795
CorelDraw_DVD1.part11 http://depositfiles.com/files/vn2oswl7t
CorelDraw_DVD1.part12 http://depositfiles.com/files/1q9yhnfxz
CorelDraw_DVD1.part13 http://depositfiles.com/files/zg62szrbp
CorelDraw_DVD1.part14 http://depositfiles.com/files/vpthzc13u
CorelDraw_DVD1.part15 http://depositfiles.com/files/jlz59vqlj
CorelDraw_DVD1.part16 http://depositfiles.com/files/xvswaw72s
CorelDraw_DVD1.part17 http://depositfiles.com/files/7vun5nvze

----------

